# Competition Car Insurance?



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

As above ^^^ has anyone used these guys to insure there track/drag/road car??
I've done a search and cant really find any info on here.
I've had a quote which was suprisingly good and just wondered if anyone has used them or if any one has had bad experience with them?

Cheers

Rob:thumbsup:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> As above ^^^ has anyone used these guys to insure there track/drag/road car??
> I've done a search and cant really find any info on here.
> I've had a quote which was suprisingly good and just wondered if anyone has used them or if any one has had bad experience with them?
> 
> ...


We work very closely with them - they are a great team who provide excellent service. 

Jo


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*Insurance*

Hi Rob,

I have been insured with them for 5 years on a variety of road/sprint cars and found them to be excellent.

Recommended.

Regards

Andy:thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

as above been with them 2 years!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yep used them for a few years on road/track policies.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

only thing i dont like is i havent got any free track days whereas egger lawson do a similar policy for a friend with 4 free track days per year


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers for the replys peeps, good to hear yr input. Think im gonna go with them as they seem pretty clued up with highly modified track weapons lol :thumbsup:


----------

